# Solved: Server died what is best practice



## namit (May 12, 2009)

I have a server 2003 that runs an AD in a small business we backup all our files every night and are very good at that, but just wondering if server was to die tomorrow we would not be able to do much so am wondering is there a best practice in coping all settings usernames passwords etc to new server so that i can just plugin new server and users not noticing any difference?

I have had a server go down before and was able to get all files off but settings and domains settings was a pane, had to setup new domain and reconnect all computers with different name, and this was a real pane is there anything better can do when this happens?

Thank you


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Easiest way is probably to maintain a full image backup
of the operating system drive.
The image can be restored to the new or repaired server.
Then use the 2003 install disk to run a repair install.
Then install hardware drivers.
Then the system should be the same as it was when the
image was made.
There is software out there that can make scheduled
image backups on a shedule you set.
This is for 2003.
I don't think 2008 has the repair install capability.


----------



## namit (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, 

but now problem is that the power supply has gone on server and its taken out motherboard also and i can not get replacement power supply for it since its very old power supply and board.

Any suggestions what can do now?

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You may want to clone the hard drive before you do this for a backup.
If the hard drive is not damaged,install it in the new server
as the operating system drive.
Do not try to boot to it.
Insert the windows 2003 installation disk
and set the BIOS to boot to that.
When prompted,press enter to continue the installation.
In the next pages it should list your previous installation and
give the option to repair it.
Follow the instructions to do the repair
When it is done it should be bootable.
Boot 2003 and install the hardware drivers.
When that is complete,you will probably want to make
sure that the local static IP for the network controller is
the same as it was so the DNS records still match.

Another option may be to check ebay.
You may find the hardware you need to replace there.


----------



## namit (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, will let you know how i get on. Thanks for all the help.

ps. i like your footer note


----------

